# Buying a new Honda w/xm ready, want Sirius...



## angrydragon

is there an official "conversion" thread or something that explains how to convert an xm ready new car setup to sirius? i have sirius in 2 cars now, but would like to have it integrated in the new car. i'm guessing there's a quick & simple thread and/or site and am hoping you can point me in the right direction.


thanks!


----------



## mercury




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *angrydragon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> is there an official "conversion" thread or something that explains how to convert an xm ready new car setup to sirius? i have sirius in 2 cars now, but would like to have it integrated in the new car. i'm guessing there's a quick & simple thread and/or site and am hoping you can point me in the right direction.
> 
> 
> thanks!




can`t say i blame you....


go to www.siriusbackstage.com


----------



## bapenguin

I actually picked up a Mazda 3 recently with the Sirius kit and I want just the opposite!


Too bad we can't trade. Let me know if you come up with anything on how to convert between the two.


----------



## ldivinag

it might be a matter of just changing the tuner box and antenna.


IIRC, all oem installs just receiver data (both data and music) via 2 signal cables from the external tuner box (usually in the trunk).


if you swap out that tuner from one to the other and replace the antenna (the freqs they are on are close, but you cant use one for the other) and you are good to go...


----------



## Vordak

I have an 06 Civic with XM ready. All I did was buy the Sirius receiver and car kit and plugged it into the AUX input. Works like a dream. Ran the antenna out through the back and onto the trunk.


----------



## dbldare

I've heard Howard talking about a converter "kit" that can be had for around $100 (


----------



## gdog2004

Honda is a MAJOR investor in XM...

I have a TL--came with XM- I got a S50 and had it professionally installed.

Sirius content is awesome. Plus they have howard. Nuff said.


----------



## jonvall

You should talk to the dealership and tie the sale to the fact that you want Sirius installed in the car instead of XM. Worth a try.


----------



## Star56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vordak* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have an 06 Civic with XM ready. All I did was buy the Sirius receiver and car kit and plugged it into the AUX input. Works like a dream. Ran the antenna out through the back and onto the trunk.




My 06 Accord is XM ready...but has no Aux input


----------



## brianrwebb

some Honda have a Single lead:










others have a Dual lead:










Soon the Vais Tech interface will be available to finally fully integrate a Sirius tuner with the current factory XM equipment in the Honda/Acura line, thus making a true factory style install complete without the need for any aftermarket display units, such as a PNP receiver.


if anyone is interested in using their Honda OEM XM roof-mounted SAT antenna for their Sirius tuner, please email me. Brian-

[email protected]


----------



## Afergy

I have a 2005 Honda Odyssey and it came XM ready. I would also like to use existing stereo with sirius. I went to Honda and they said they don't install XM they outsource the hookup. The service guy didn't know if it was possible to use the existing equipment but suggested going to a stereo shop. Can someone in the So Cal (preferably the Orange County area) recommend a good stereo company to install whatever parts are needed? Sirius sent me to two websites to get the necessary parts. The problem is the first website did not show a chip for Honda. Any help would be greatly appreciated. One last thing, my stereo has no aux plug externally.

http://www.tss-radio.com/ 

http://www.tss-radio.com/siriusconne...stem-p-86.html


----------



## brianrwebb

Afergy, you cannot use the OEM Honda headunit for control of a Sirius tuner currently, it is purely a dealer/factory XM integration only, nothing more. if one wants Sirius in their Honda, they either have to have an aftermarket headunit installed to replace the factory one, or install and mount an external PNP Sirius receiver. but this will be changing soon with the NEW Vais Tech SAT Interface.


at the current time, the furthest that one can do for using existing XM equipment on a Honda that is either XM Ready or has XM already installed, is to use the factory OEM XM SAT antenna for reception on a Sirius receiver/tuner.


i make a *TRUE OEM Plug-and-Play* antenna cable adapter that simply requires you to unplug your antenna jack from the OEM XM Sat Tuner and plug it into my adapter cable. this adapter type comes in two pieces- one for the adapter cable and the other, a 20 foot extension coax for interfacing with your aftermarket SAT receiver up front at your headunit location (for either the Double or Single Honda/Acura OEM proprietary SAT antenna connector).


for example, on a Honda Accord the XM Tuner is located:


















if anyone is interested in using their Honda/Acura OEM XM roof-mounted SAT antenna for their aftermarket tuner, please email me. Brian-

[email protected]


----------



## prosp

Brian - I sent you an e-mail a few weeks ago. I am interested in your cable for my 2006 Acura TL.


Ayone else out there that can help me?


----------



## brianrwebb

*prosp*, sorry for the non-reply, but just recently Time Warner bought out Comcast internet properties, and all of my email addresses, from brianrwebb to mrbrianrwebb @ comcast have now all gone DEAD! which has screwed me from communicating with everyone i have previously mailed cables to, and of course, prohibited me from selling and/or helping others with their adapter cable needs, because all of the forums i have posted on contain my older comcast address.


i was unable to change my signature to my new address on these older posts/threads as well, but the email address is current if you PM me or send an email to me from my user name, unfortunately this is not the case for all the other forums i had helped others through- Siriusbackstage, XM411, XMFAN, and 15 or so Acura/Honda sites.


my new and current email address after the change over is-
[email protected] 


i can make you whatever you need, but we will have to talk specifics because each use of the OEM XM roof-mount antenna on aftermarket equipment varies for each application.


email me or tell me here. your vehicle is a 2006 Acura TL, which means you will have a Single OEM Lead. what equipment do you want to use the OEM XM antenna on.


here is the Acura TL OEM XM Tuner location:










once you remove the right rear trunk lining, you will find this XM SAT antenna lead:


















let me know. Brian-


----------



## NJTEX

Considering the merger, why not just get the Honda XM hardware installed now since their legacy network is more robust (in the Norht East anyway)? You'll get the Honda warranty too. The only advantage of converting to Sirius is to lock into a lifetime subscription but there's only about one month left before this option is pulled.


Otherwise, why not just wait until the new and better hardware is available that works/switches between both networks?


This is what I've been recommending to friends and customers, am I on the right here?


----------



## prosp

NJTEX - if the merger were already approved, then that may make sense. At this point there is considerable opposition to the merger, and it is not guaranteed to happen.


Also, is "the new and better hardware" a reality? or something that is likely to come out if the merger happens?


----------



## NJTEX

My Sirius Rep told me that soon after the merger, duplicate streams/channels (like the decades steams) will be merged as needed. The combined/new content will then be broadcast over both legacy systems so owners do not have to replace their hardware. One of the other goals he mentioned specifically was the ability to get MLB and NFL games with the same existing hardware. Later, new hardware will be introduced that takes advantage of both systems. I didn't get anything more technical than that. He also said that they still have a very positive outlook that the merger will happen.


----------



## GeorgiaDawg

ok i know this thread was for Honda that's XM ready but I jsut purchased a 2007 Saturn Vue that is XM capable (no tuner installed). I plan on running the sound through the Aux input, but I'm wondering if its possible to use the XM/OnStar antenna already installed with my Sirius PnP receiver... and if it is, what equipment I'd need... any thoughts? Because its so new I'm leery taking things apart just yet....


----------



## NJTEX

The first question you need to answer is whether your Vue really has a built-in XM antenna already. GM has at least two different types of "shark fin" that both look the same from the outside. One version integrates GPS/Cellular antennas and the other has XM/GPS/Cellular antennas buil in. If your dealer can't tell you, you'll need to drop the headliner and see if it has 2 or 3 RF pigtail leads. If the antenna has 3 leads, you're in business since many have reported successful reception with Sirius tuners using XM antennas.


On the other hand, regardless of what's on your truck already, just installing the antenna included with your Sirius car kit will be much easier, especially if you are already leery about taking things apart.


----------



## GeorgiaDawg

thanks for the reply NJTEX that gives me more to think about... my plan was to have the parts and then let the Saturn people take care of it when they put in my radio... what do I need to look for next, if it turns out I do have the 3 RF pigtail leads?


----------



## brianrwebb

Vais Tech has announced the release of the Honda/Acura SIRIUS interface, the SL2H, becoming available July 2007, but they have announced no further update on their website since first making this announcement:

http://www.vaistech.com/news.php 


but a thread was begun in their forum section discussing its future release:
http://www.vaistech.com/forums/showthread.php?t=510 


when it does eventually go on sale i plan to make a less expensive OEM XM Honda/Sirius antenna adapter than the cuurent one i offer now.


----------

